# Creatine



## Elvia1023 (May 11, 2008)

Just wondering what is the best creatine you have tried (powder or pills). I have tried atleast 5 different creatine powders and 2 forms of pills and had decent results from all. I just wanna try a course whilst I am off. I wanted to get the synthetek creatine but they have been out of stock for months. The last one I tried was LA Muscles CEE and that was ok. The tablets were huge though and would leave this horrible taste and feeling in my throat (and you had to have 4 at a time). Anyway let me know what is the best you have tried. Thanks


----------



## rAJJIN (May 11, 2008)

If Synthetek is out Id check out superior1.
Ill see if I can find you a Link and pm it to you. I think he has a few different kinds and Is a solid dude....Long time member of the community and well respected.

Ive never realy given it alone a fare chance to be honest. I do have a mixture of Creatine,Glutamine and taurine I Mix in with my protein shakes.


----------



## rAJJIN (May 11, 2008)

I sent you a Pm with the link. Since him and Synthetek carry a few of the same items out of respect for them I didnt want to post here openly.
I checked though and he has a number of differant versions from Powders to Caps, Monohydrate to CEE. A good honest guy as well. Next to synthetek Sup1 would be the guy I would trust for good quality.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 11, 2008)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> I sent you a Pm with the link. Since him and Synthetek carry a few of the same items out of respect for them I didnt want to post here openly.
> I checked though and he has a number of differant versions from Powders to Caps, Monohydrate to CEE. A good honest guy as well. Next to synthetek Sup1 would be the guy I would trust for good quality.



Thanks alot Raj. Looks like a great site. I have been taking glutamine with my protein powder too. I take a taurine supplement too. With my normal potency multi-vitamin they are the only supplements I take. I am gonna give the amino blend 1 a try. And pick one of the creatines. There are so many items though! Thanks again


----------



## rAJJIN (May 11, 2008)

No problem at all my friend.
I appreciate all the time and help youve put in here at anasci. goodluck.
If you think of it tell Sup I said whats up.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 13, 2008)

rAJJIN said:
			
		

> No problem at all my friend.
> I appreciate all the time and help youve put in here at anasci. goodluck.
> If you think of it tell Sup I said whats up.



Thanks alot. Just letting you know I just ordered. I only got the creatine for now. Reason being I have just had to pay out £2000 ($4000) so I am going easy on the spending for now. Plus I ordered my tribulus last week and will get norateen in a few weeks. Plus I run out of protein in about 2 days. So I think the amino blend and others can wait a few months! Great site I will defo use it many times. I didn't forget to mention you too.


----------



## alf (May 19, 2008)

I work at a nutrition / supps store and alot of people love the sci fit kre-alkalyn 1500 

I personally have not tried it but I can't keep it on the shelves and people have gave it great reviews.

And no its not a gnc LOL they are so funny and over priced,

Idk what others charge for kre-alkyln but its about 35 a bottle here for 120 caps @1500 mg /cap


----------



## ASHOP (May 27, 2008)

i use CEE or mono now.i bought from PM sponser platinum labz.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 27, 2008)

alf said:
			
		

> I work at a nutrition / supps store and alot of people love the sci fit kre-alkalyn 1500
> 
> I personally have not tried it but I can't keep it on the shelves and people have gave it great reviews.
> 
> ...



Just done alittle research and it seems decent so I will give it a try. I knew there are lots of different forms of creatine about but I had never actually heard of that one. Thanks for letting me know. I live in the UK so for things like that (single purchases) I am usually best using UK sites due to shipping. I have found a good one that sells 120 caps (sci fit) for £21.99 (about $44). That includes free 24hr shipping so it's a decent deal.

Just wondering cos I know with most other forms of creatine you should only take it for a certain time and then have sufficient breaks. I am taking a CEE product now and will be doing so for 30 days. Do you think I would be best waiting alittle bit before starting the above all would it be fine to just swop over. Thanks


----------



## alf (May 29, 2008)

it would be fine to switch over but if you wanna compare the creatines i would wait and to take it, so you can notice its effects with out the other creatine.

But no problem with the recommendation, glad I could help.  let me know how you like it.


----------



## Elvia1023 (May 29, 2008)

alf said:
			
		

> it would be fine to switch over but if you wanna compare the creatines i would wait and to take it, so you can notice its effects with out the other creatine.
> 
> But no problem with the recommendation, glad I could help.  let me know how you like it.



Yeah I will wait 3-6 weeks. I have plenty of time till my next cycle (want to do it b4). Thanks again


----------



## alf (Jun 10, 2008)

also you wanna stay away from creatine monohydrate.

It holds alot of water.


----------



## J4CKT (Mar 8, 2010)

Synthetek's Creatine is back, i just got my order the other day. Its great, very easy on the stomach and dissolves almost the second it hits the water.


----------



## Messor (Mar 8, 2010)

This thread is pretty old. I usually just grab the Vitaminshoppe brand of Creatine and Glutamine powder. I'm not really convinced that there's any difference between different brands of 100% pure monohydrate.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 9, 2010)

Messor said:


> This thread is pretty old. I usually just grab the Vitaminshoppe brand of Creatine and Glutamine powder. I'm not really convinced that there's any difference between different brands of 100% pure monohydrate.



These days you can get good deals on CREATINE MONO every where you turn.


----------



## Messor (Mar 10, 2010)

ALIN said:


> These days you can get good deals on CREATINE MONO every where you turn.


 
True. But VS is close to my house, so it's more convenient. My point was that I didn't think there was a big difference in the quality of the different brands, so long as it is a 100% pure Mono.


----------



## J4CKT (Mar 11, 2010)

Messor said:


> This thread is pretty old. I usually just grab the Vitaminshoppe brand of Creatine and Glutamine powder. I'm not really convinced that there's any difference between different brands of 100% pure monohydrate.



There wouldn't be any difference if all the different brands actually met label claims.. which in today's world is very hard to find. If what you use is a quality product then you have no reason to switch. But so many people are using sub par products thats its not even funny. 

Synthetek provides a double money back guarantee for every single product they sell if you have a lab analysis performed on their products, and they do not meet the label claim. How many companies are willing to do that? 

That's the difference in brands. Backing up what you 'claim' on the label.


----------



## ASHOP (Mar 13, 2010)

J4CKT said:


> There wouldn't be any difference if all the different brands actually met label claims.. which in today's world is very hard to find. If what you use is a quality product then you have no reason to switch. But so many people are using sub par products thats its not even funny.
> 
> Synthetek provides a double money back guarantee for every single product they sell if you have a lab analysis performed on their products, and they do not meet the label claim. How many companies are willing to do that?
> 
> That's the difference in brands. Backing up what you 'claim' on the label.



These are the types of companies that you do want to use. 
They back up all there claims.


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jul 3, 2010)

I like AST's.


----------



## jorkof (Oct 24, 2012)

I have been taking glutamine with my protein powder too. I take a taurine supplement too. With my normal potency multi-vitamin they are the only supplements I take. I am gonna give the amino blend 1 a try. And pick one of the creatines. There are so many items though!


----------

